#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-12-23
<efactusa> 127.0.0.1  www.myefact.com myefact.com greatestate.com www.greatestate.com westonmass.net  http://www.myefact.com http://greatestate.com http://westonmass.net   do you know if I am supposed to put the HTTP part in the hosts file for LINUX  server? ????? a !!!
